

Sapphire screens require new enclosing material (amorphous alloy) - mklappstuhl
http://www.techinsighter.com/blog/2014/2/24/sapphire-liquidmetal-the-ultimate-combination

======
serf
that's pretty cool...

but how do I replace the battery, or repair it by myself? I can't help but to
think that such 'elegant' methods of manufacture only serve to create more
waste.

